# Looking for a owners manual/parts manual



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

Got an old craftsman dual stage blower model C950-52730-7 and I need a intermediate shaft gear assy I know it's made by murray and unfortunately sears is gone in Canada and I am having a hard time locating a parts diagram and have searched the fourm and found one thread with the same machine but no pdfs but pictures are of misaligned gears I need the part numbers to get the part I need thanks in advance


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Your machine is listed on Partstree.com

2007 Craftsman made by Murray.


----------



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok thanks I'll look


----------



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

I went and looked there was a model C950-52730-0 but the diagram doesnt match my machine and when I Google the part its wrong


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Bill Byng said:


> I went and looked there was a model C950-52730-0 but the diagram doesnt match my machine and when I Google the part its wrong



Goggle is over-rated. Try one of the other search engines.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Bill Byng said:


> Got an old craftsman dual stage blower model C950-52730-7 and I need a intermediate shaft gear assy I know it's made by murray and unfortunately sears is gone in Canada and I am having a hard time locating a parts diagram and have searched the fourm and found one thread with the same machine but no pdfs but pictures are of misaligned gears I need the part numbers to get the part I need thanks in advance


I can help you out on the manual. I have a pdf of it, PM me with an email address and I'm happy to pass it along. The file is just under 10 mb so it will take some space.


----------



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

This is the page I'm looking for


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bill Byng said:


> Got an old craftsman dual stage blower model C950-52730-7 and I need a intermediate shaft gear assy I know it's made by murray and unfortunately sears is gone in Canada


I have a Sears Crafsman Model C9050-52330-3 -- 10 HP 30 inch snowblower - I believe it is a 1990 or 1991 model. I have a hard copy of the manual and it has been on my list of things to do to scan it page by page and PDF it. It looks close to yours in terms of model number, but not sure what the differences are.


----------



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm sent a pm


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/m...ge-snowthrower-parts-c-17887_18363_29808.html


----------



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

The gear has two gears and is at most 2-2 1/2 inches wide between the bearings caps


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Bill Byng said:


> This is the page I'm looking for


Manual emailed out, it's the entire manual so a parts breakdown is in there.


----------



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks everyone for their input and for the manual steered me in the right direction, part numbers I came up with before were wrong


----------



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

Well got to work putting in the replacement jack shaft. What a job had to remove the auger box the engine the friction plate and pulley the gear selector lever as well as the wheels and axle. But back together thanks again for the help


----------



## bmodeland (Sep 12, 2019)

Do you ever find what you’re looking for? I still have my manual in paper form but it can be scanned


----------

